# Embroidery machine questions. new to this



## DaveSehl (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been turning away business because I do not have a machine. Thinking this may be a good winter project to learn. I am looking for a good used machine to start. what should I look for?

are any of these machines good or still serviceable if something goes wrong?

Prodigi Industrial Embroidery Machine 1202
EMP 6 Embroidery Machine
Meistergram 15 needle

any input would be helpful.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The EMP6 is essentially the same as a Brother PR600, just different fonts built in. It's a 12+ year old machine but they are pretty bulletproof, all depends on price and stitch count. They are very easy to learn and if you only use the hoops that come originally with the machine, you pretty much can't get into trouble with them. I had 2 PR600's, one had 65 million stitches on it, the other had 50K+ and they ran perfectly. We upgraded to the newer 10 needle machines otherwise I would still be running them today.

Not familiar with the others.


----------



## DaveSehl (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for your information!
Dave


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

DaveSehl said:


> I have been turning away business because I do not have a machine. Thinking this may be a good winter project to learn. I am looking for a good used machine to start. what should I look for?
> 
> are any of these machines good or still serviceable if something goes wrong?
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Happy Voyager. Really good semi industrial machine, 12 needles, 12x12 sewing field. Streets better than the Brother PR and I speak from experience 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

For the prices you would pay, look for Tajima. They are the industry leader, so parts and mechanics are rampant and they are easy to operate. 

Personally I use old 90's Brothers (even just buying them in 2016) because I know the machines and how to fix them and got good deals, although IMO most machines are very similar. 

The company I used to work for ran various machines, but the owner only really knew the Brothers. For that reason, the SWF and Tajima were left off. The Happy was not even plugged in or in a location it could be run, so I do not know if it even worked. I ran the SWF and Tajima after about 3 months of experience running the Brothers and was able to fix the common issues with them (needle depth, timing, needle selector issues (I know on brother this is N Case, not sure what they call it on the other two to be honest)). 

I love the way SWFs sew, but they are a bit more convoluted in my experience to run than Tajima and Brother as the old Brother machines are basically Tajimas.


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

DaveSehl said:


> I have been turning away business because I do not have a machine. Thinking this may be a good winter project to learn. I am looking for a good used machine to start. what should I look for?
> 
> are any of these machines good or still serviceable if something goes wrong?
> 
> ...


So all the machines you have looked at are vertically copy machines from china they are nearly all based on a tajima why because tajimas are now made in china the machine may be engineered in japan but the rest is a sourced parts product then assembled just out side shanghai.

So alot of what you see in Chinese machines is based on their platform you can get a chinese machine to work for you just you need a good tech close by as they will inevertably need more maintenance.

If you want a machine that is near bomb proof buy a ZSK they are the original manufacturer of embroidery machines and the market technological leader and have a 140 year history alot of the new ideas on the presser foot heights raising and lowering has been patented in their machines for 20 years they are the best on caps along side barudan and to be honest bang for buck its barudan or zsk

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

